# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Resident Evil 5 vs. Silent Hill: Homecoming)



## Administrator (29. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Resident Evil 5 vs. Silent Hill: Homecoming)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## XIII13 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Irgendwie habe ich gar keine Vorstellung von Silent Hill: Homecoming. Ist das sowas wie die älteren Resident Evil Teile?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				XIII13 am 29.07.2008 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie habe ich gar keine Vorstellung von Silent Hill: Homecoming. Ist das sowas wie die älteren Resident Evil Teile?



Nee, geht mehr auf die Psyche nehm ich mal an, ist zwar auch actionorientiert aber ein ganz anderes Kaliber als RE, nicht zwangsläufig schlechter, versteht sich


----------



## KeyMo (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Aber ich denke an das einfache und schlichte RE wird Silent Hill nicht rankommen. Und RE wird von Anfang an eh mehr Anhänger haben.


----------

